# The 2016 Atlanta Braves



## drhunter1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Well there is a ton of propaganda coming from the Braves organization this year. They are telling us that they are building for the future and for 2017 for the new stadium and all.  

I have no delusions that this team will be a winner when they open up the new stadium in 2017. I think they will be bad then too. They will be lucky to be better than the Phillies.  While they have tried to load the farm system with potential talent, they have shown a reluctance to advance them. To let them gain the experience they need by bringing them into fray of a Major League Baseball season. In other words, what do they have to lose?

My theory is that they need to find out quick what they have. As quickly as possible.  Take Dansby Swanson for example. The much heralded #1 pick. The Braves, who were not too scared to horse trade with any and everyone in an effort to "rebuild, appear to be too timid to let him start the season with the Braves.  Why? If he's as good as he's supposed to be, holding him back isn't going to make him any better and it isn't going to help him be a major league player. The only thing that's going to reveal if he's going to be a good big league player is to let him play in the big leagues.

And he's not the only one. There are quite a few players that this organization is unnecessarily holding back. Lucas Sims was a number one pick out of Brookwood High School and has been languishing in the Minors for several years and the Braves sent him down halfway though spring training because he has struggled, but they keep other pitchers who have equally struggled, yet have less potential. Its a real head scratcher.

Right now the Braves vision of the future appears to be cloudy at best. In fact I'm not convinced that they know what their vision îs, but one thing is for sure. The Braves weren't timid when they made these trades to build for the future and they shouldn't be afraid to let the horses go.


----------



## tcward (Mar 27, 2016)

They will suck good as ever.....


----------



## hancock husler (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't name one player on the team


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2016)

If any of them develop into decent players they will trade them to a team that is serious about winning. Noticed today that they had the worst spring record in the NL. But we old timers are used to it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 27, 2016)

A bad spring record is not always a barometer of the season but we seem to be short in nearly every category that matters like hitting for power, hitting for avg. like .300 or better and possessing even 1 shut down pitcher.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2016)

I think they will be okay other than pitching, hitting, fielding and managing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 29, 2016)

Go Braves! 

Still hoping but not expecting improvement yet.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2016)

It'll get better when Larry takes over


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Don't lose hope fellas....Frenchy made the roster.


----------



## Horns (Mar 29, 2016)

Agree with OP. No way they will get rid of all that suck this year.


----------



## Panther25 (Mar 29, 2016)

The Braves don't want to rush their prospects such as Dansby Swanson and Lucas Sims because there is something to developing players. There is a huge learning curve between high school baseball and professional baseball. The schedule of a professional baseball player is much different than that of a high school or college player. Also, players need time to adjust to the higher level of competition. When players get drafted they have the raw tools, but those tools have to be developed. 

As for the the direction of the team, Frank Wren really hurt the Braves. Their farm system was depleted to a level it hadn't been since the 80s. The farm system now resembles the franchise that won 14 straight division titles. Needless to say I believe the Braves have a bright future with John Schuerholz, John Hart, and John Coppolella making decisions.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 30, 2016)

Panther25 said:


> The Braves don't want to rush their prospects such as Dansby Swanson and Lucas Sims because there is something to developing players. There is a huge learning curve between high school baseball and professional baseball. The schedule of a professional baseball player is much different than that of a high school or college player. Also, players need time to adjust to the higher level of competition. When players get drafted they have the raw tools, but those tools have to be developed.
> 
> As for the the direction of the team, Frank Wren really hurt the Braves. Their farm system was depleted to a level it hadn't been since the 80s. The farm system now resembles the franchise that won 14 straight division titles. Needless to say I believe the Braves have a bright future with John Schuerholz, John Hart, and John Coppolella making decisions.



Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner rat chere!


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 30, 2016)

It will be great in the new stadium only Cobb cty residents can get there.


----------



## DSGB (Mar 30, 2016)

Panther25 said:


> The Braves don't want to rush their prospects such as Dansby Swanson and Lucas Sims because there is something to developing players. There is a huge learning curve between high school baseball and professional baseball. The schedule of a professional baseball player is much different than that of a high school or college player. Also, players need time to adjust to the higher level of competition. When players get drafted they have the raw tools, but those tools have to be developed.
> 
> As for the the direction of the team, Frank Wren really hurt the Braves. Their farm system was depleted to a level it hadn't been since the 80s. The farm system now resembles the franchise that won 14 straight division titles. Needless to say I believe the Braves have a bright future with John Schuerholz, John Hart, and John Coppolella making decisions.



I agree! They may not be competing for pennants this year or the next, but they should be back in the mix within the next few years.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 30, 2016)

I think they will be ok if they can get their farm system back to what it was, which I believe they are moving in that direction.  Many of these new players are 19-20 years old and really have 1-2 years before they become A grade players, mentally.

I prefer watching these young kids rather than the old 9 to 5'ers of the past ten years.  I actually enjoyed last year up until about August.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2016)

If our farm system is good as it is cracked up to be we can be good in about 3 years. It is the two years of losing between now and then that I despise.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2016)

World Series Champs


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 31, 2016)

I really doubt that Swanson, Albies and Smith will still be in the minors come July. The pitching staff is where the development is needed. There are a ton of young arms on the farm, but outside of Newcomb, Blair and Jenkins, they're all 3+ years away from the big show. Wisler is the only one in the starting staff that is ready to turn the corner. I think he'll make some big progress this season. Folty should be a good one still, but he won't be at full strength for a few more weeks.

Teheran will show improvement in the first couple months and then he'll need a change of address form...


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Grille is no closer. 93? Really?


----------



## HermanMerman (Apr 4, 2016)

drhunter1 said:


> Grille is no closer. 93? Really?



Somewhere, Trevor Hoffman is smiling.


----------



## Horns (Apr 4, 2016)

What about that spectacular play by AJ? Had 10 minutes to catch the ball and block the plate. Horrible


----------



## riprap (Apr 4, 2016)

When it counted we couldn't pitch, couldn't throw and couldn't hang on to the ball. Going to be a long season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 5, 2016)

Rough Spring Training season with few wins.  

Hope the Braves can create a new winning tradition once they can figure out how to win.  

Nice HR derby in the 1st half of the game.  









 1st	Harper homered to right (401 feet). 






 1st	Freeman homered to center (412 feet). 






 4th	Murphy homered to center (422 feet).	






 4th	García homered to left center (391 feet).



Go Braves.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think they will be okay other than pitching, hitting, fielding and managing.




Charlie, 
I think that you hit the nail right on the head.  My late father who died back in 1980 firmly believed that you could give the Braves a 5-run lead going into the 9th inning and they would work hard to find a way to lose it.  

Yep, sounds just about like yesterday's opening game loss too.  Some things just never change !!!!!! 

I understand that the City of Atlanta is bringing back their "speeding fines" throughout the Atlanta area.  I think that originally when you were caught speeding, they would give you 6 tickets to the next Braves game.  Now they have resorted to a much more heavier enforcement of trying to fill those seats, they NOT only give you 6 tickets but if you are driving more than 15 mph over the posted limit.....THEY ACTUALLY FORCE YOU TO ATTEND THE NEXT BRAVES GAME !!!!!!!!!   

Braves baseball is about as interesting as watching metal rust.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr Eagle this team could lose over 100 games.


----------



## Horns (Apr 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Mr Eagle this team could lose over 100 games.



I'm certain that they will


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 6, 2016)

drhunter1 said:


> Grille is no closer. 93? Really?



That was very disappointing.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 8, 2016)

Bump. I'm not regular on the sports thread, but how much payroll/prospect difference would it have made to leave, I don't know, 2 or 3, actual big leagers on the team? It was frustrating to see them win and lose and come to or near the playoffs, but this beats everything. Braves office is looking like the government. The '17 braves is our s.s. check. I don't believe it for a minute. For an office to carry a team this low is  nearly a scam. I wonder how the t.v. sponsors, and ticket buyers are feeling. I've never seen a team not even pretend to try to win. Sorry folks. It's personal. Rant over.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 9, 2016)

dixiecutter said:


> Bump. I'm not regular on the sports thread, but how much payroll/prospect difference would it have made to leave, I don't know, 2 or 3, actual big leagers on the team? It was frustrating to see them win and lose and come to or near the playoffs, but this beats everything. Braves office is looking like the government. The '17 braves is our s.s. check. I don't believe it for a minute. For an office to carry a team this low is  nearly a scam. I wonder how the t.v. sponsors, and ticket buyers are feeling. I've never seen a team not even pretend to try to win. Sorry folks. It's personal. Rant over.




Thanks Dixiecutter, now its my turn................UUUUUUUUGHH!!!! That may be the ugliest 0-3 start I have ever seen........

I try to stay positive and I LOVE the idea of having the stadium where it is going up. But to get rid of guys like Kimbrel and Simmons just makes me nuts. Any great team Will have a closer and that we DO NOT HAVE. Grilli? Good Grief

Here is what I find the biggest challenge going forward........Confidence!
Going to be tough to be Confident the rest of the way when you give up first save opp as the closer(Grilli is finished).
Ofleherty threw one pitch and it went to the stands

There are so many more that I cant keep track, but Beckhams throw to first, scuse me, right field comes to mind
AJ's drops..................Its gonna be a long bitter season

Did anyone keep track of the called third strikes we had that were fastballs right down the pipe?

But HEY, on the bright side, we should only get better from here


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 9, 2016)

I didn't expect them to be this bad.  They are TURRIBLE!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2016)

Sure was generous of the Braves last night to help the Cardinals set a record of pitch hitters going 3 for 3 with HR's.








 7th	Hazelbaker homered to right center (411 feet). a-Hazelbaker PH 






 8th	Díaz homered to left (394 feet). b-Díaz PH 






 9th	G. Garcia homered to right (376 feet).	c-G. Garcia PH 






 9th	Piscotty homered to center (419 feet). 



http://espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=360408115

*Cardinals set MLB record with 3 pinch-hit homers to beat Braves*

11:43 PM ET

"St. Louis Cardinals set a major league record with three pinch-hit home runs and rallied from a four-run deficit to beat the Atlanta Braves 7-4 Friday night"


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2016)

Wonder if the Braves' bullpen will hold onto the lead for the starting pitcher finally for the 1st win of the season tonight???


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 10, 2016)

At least last year we had Simba to cheer us up 3 or 4 times a game. I turned it off last night after seeing eye-bar not even able to field a grounder at short.  

Rebuilding?  I've never seen a second year rebuild look this bad.  Freddie looks like he just doesn't care and the team has NO synergy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2016)

This gonna be a long season.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 10, 2016)

Eye-bar sucks. Simba would have caught that, did a back flip, drank a beer and still threw him out.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 10, 2016)

Heard on the radio tonight we are being slightly outscored from the 6th or 7th inning on, its 20 runs them something to 2 us. No punch.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This gonna be a long season.



It won't even be a season. The fans will check out. Tragedy.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 10, 2016)

You can be sure freddy g will not coach them up!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 11, 2016)

fishnguy said:


> You can be sure freddy g will not coach them up!



Neither Freddie looks as if they even want to be there.  Both are prolly job hunting.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 11, 2016)

Face it folks the leadership group of the organization has taken us from contending to cellar dwellers in what 2 years.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 11, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Face it folks the leadership group of the organization has taken us from contending to cellar dwellers in what 2 years.



This is why I disagree with letting everyone go.  The braves could really, really use some on-the-field leadership to add.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 12, 2016)

Another example of bad management…….top of the 8th 0-0, no outs man on first and second. What should be the play here???? Freeman is up to bat, so what?!?!?! BUNT!!!! move the runners and get out of a force play.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 13, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Face it folks the leadership group of the organization has taken us from contending to cellar dwellers in what 2 years.



Previous leadership sold the farm to get the likes of J. Upton, B.J. Upton, Uggla etc. They were never legitimate contenders with that K machine Wren built.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 13, 2016)

Chances keep getting better that the Braves have an opportunity to break the last worse losing streak of 10 consecutive games in 1988.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 13, 2016)

Uh-oh, more bad news in case you have not heard it yet on radio or tv . . . 



http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/15196237/atlanta-braves-hector-olivera-arrested-accused-assault

*Braves OF Hector Olivera arrested, accused of assault*

12:46 PM ET


----------



## DSGB (Apr 13, 2016)

bsanders said:


> Another example of bad management…….top of the 8th 0-0, no outs man on first and second. What should be the play here???? Freeman is up to bat, so what?!?!?! BUNT!!!! move the runners and get out of a force play.



With anyone besides Freeman up, I agree. He had the best average in all of MLB with RISP last year. He just swung at a terrible pitch.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 13, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Uh-oh, more bad news in case you have not heard it yet on radio or tv . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw that scroll across the bottom during my lunch break. I'll wait for more details before banging my head against the wall.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 13, 2016)

Chief Knockahoma is not impressed.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Uh-oh, more bad news in case you have not heard it yet on radio or tv . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know if you could consider losing anyone from this team as bad news.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know if you could consider losing anyone from this team as bad news.



Yup. Batting 211 with 2 RBI in 19 PA's.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know if you could consider losing anyone from this team as bad news.



These days, it's tough knowing whether news about the Braves is either good or bad, unfortunately.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 13, 2016)

This season so far . . . 


*Freddie Freeman* ---> AVG = .095, 2-Hits in 21 AB's

*Hector Olivera* --->  AVG = .211, 4-Hits in 19 AB's


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

Well maybe the police will make us a straight up trade.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 13, 2016)

Hectare olivera. As I understand it the braves gave up wood, and avilan for him. Way to make a splash!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2016)

0-7 and outscored 46 to 22 is not a good way to start a season.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 13, 2016)

0-8


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> 0-7 and outscored 46 to 22 is not a good way to start a season.





hayseed_theology said:


> 0-8



0-8 and outscored 49 to 22 is not a good way to start the season.


----------



## owl (Apr 13, 2016)

i'm happy for Wood that he went to a team that can compete


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> 0-8



Yes, Sir.

Still another game against the Nationals Thursday afternoon at 4:05pm before heading down to Miami for the weekend series.



http://espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=360413120

"Braves (0-8) are off to their worst start since opening the 1988 season with 10 losses." 

"Atlanta's Freddie Freeman went 0 for 4, striking out twice, and is batting .080." 

"Braves have lost 13 straight in Washington, matching their worst stretch on the road against one opponent (a 13-game skid at the Dodgers in 1951-52) since the then-Boston Bees lost 17 straight at the Cubs in 1935-36"


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2016)

DSGB said:


> Saw that scroll across the bottom during my lunch break. I'll wait for more details before banging my head against the wall.



Looks like Braves' mgmt. are doing something similar, too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2016)

0-9


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm embarrassed to be a Braves fan right now. They are pathetic! Freddy G knows that he won't be back next year so he could care less. Rumor has it that Freeman has been asking to get traded. I so go a head and fire Freddy G. Nothing to lose


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2016)

Chasing the record......


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 15, 2016)

Did Freeman quit? 



mark-7mag said:


> I'm embarrassed to be a Braves fan right now. They are pathetic! Freddy G knows that he won't be back next year so he could care less. Rumor has it that Freeman has been asking to get traded. I so go a head and fire Freddy G. Nothing to lose



He is hanging red meat. They are saving him.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 15, 2016)

Not to pile on but our Bravos are about 6-40 since spring ball opened up to yesterday's lashing. Forget pitching to Harper, bust him inside 4 times. A hit bats man or walk and an rbi hurt less than his 4 run bombs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2016)

Marlins 3 Braves 2 in the 8th.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2016)

Tied up 3-3 with two men on base with one out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2016)

Bases loaded, 2 outs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2016)

6-3 Braves still in the top of the 8th.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2016)

6-3, bottom of the 9th, 2 marlins on base, two outs


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 15, 2016)

Braves win! Braves win!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2016)

Braves win 6-3.
0-10 record stays history for at least another year.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 15, 2016)

The braves need an on the field leader. Bad.  A much needed win. Where is Chipper?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice come from behind win for the Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 17, 2016)

Fine on the road series sweep of wins for the Braves & leading the National League with their 3-game winning streak.

























Go Braves!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2016)

They played really well this weekend. I'd love to see them win two out of three against the Dodgers


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 18, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> They played really well this weekend. I'd love to see them win two out of three against the Dodgers



2 of 3 is probably the best they can do considering Kershaw is starting game 3...

They did look pretty good this weekend though. Grilli is still a couple months away from being 100% but he is looking better with each game.


----------

